# QUESTION: for all Tesla and EV owners



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

What do you wish you asked your car dealer about before buying your EV?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ChargePoint said:


> What do you wish you asked your car dealer about before buying your EV?


Hold on a few months and I'll tell you 

All kidding aside, I think they're more likely to have questions of me with how much time I have spent researching


----------



## SSonnentag (Mar 30, 2017)

Do I get free oil changes?


----------

